# Bilder (dynamisch) in Wincc flex



## Mephistopheles (17 Dezember 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich muss auf einem MP370 12" Touch Kamerabilder darstellen, die sich auf dem über Ethernet angeschlossenen PC befinden. Die Bilder ändern sich mit einer Frequenz von ca. 0,5 Hz.
Beim Format der Bilder bin ich flexibel.

Wenn es nicht möglich sein sollte, könnte ich auch ein 377'er Panel benutzen.

Irgend eine Idee.
Pfiffige Tricks um die Ecke werden auch genommen 

Schönen Gruß
Markus


----------



## johnij (17 Dezember 2008)

Mephiostopheles schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich muss auf einem MP370 12" Touch Kamerabilder darstellen, die sich auf dem über Ethernet angeschlossenen PC befinden. Die Bilder ändern sich mit einer Frequenz von ca. 0,5 Hz.
> Beim Format der Bilder bin ich flexibel.
> ...


 
http://www.automation.siemens.com/WW/forum/guests/PostShow.aspx?language=de&PostID=24625


----------



## Lipperlandstern (17 Dezember 2008)

Auszug aus dem Forum....... für die Kollegen die sich dort nicht angemeldet haben......



> Hallo,
> 
> soweit ich mich erinnern kann, gibt es in folgendem FAQ für das MP370 ein Beispiel für
> das Darstellen von Bild-Sequenzen:
> ...


 

Ob sich die Lösung in der Demo befindet hab ich nicht kontrolliert


----------



## Mephistopheles (18 Dezember 2008)

Hallo,

Danke erstmal für die Tips.
Leider bringen sie mich nicht weiter, da flex 8 vorausgesetzt wird.
Ich nutze hier aber nur 5 und 7.

Was ich bisher selber gefunden habe, ist die Möglichkeit, ein Script mit dem Befehl "loadpicture" zu nutzen. Leider habe ich es bis jetzt nicht geschafft, ein Bild vom PC auf das Panel zu laden, was wahrscheinlich an meiner geringen Erfahrung im scripten liegt.

Hat evtl. jemand ein einfaches Beispiel, aus dem ich mir das für mich wichtige rauspicken könnte?

Schönen Gruß
Markus


----------



## Kai (18 Dezember 2008)

Du könntest mal versuchen, mit der Systemfunktion *OpenInternetExplorer / OeffneInternetExplorer* Dein Bild anzuzeigen:



> *OeffneInternetExplorer*
> 
> *Verwendung*
> 
> ...


 
Gruß Kai


----------



## Mephistopheles (19 Dezember 2008)

Hi Kai,

auf einem 370'er?
Mal seh'n. Noch etwas rumprobieren.

Ich habe heute mit der Hotline telefoniert.
Das Ergebnis ist mal wieder sehr ernüchternd (warum rufe ich da eigentlich noch an?).
Der vom mir vorgesehene Befehl "loadpicture" befindet sich zwar direkt in der WinCC flexible-Hilfe, funktioniert aber nicht.
Die Frage, warum das so sei, wurde insofern beantwortet, daß das von Microsoft komplett reingenommen wurde, ohne einer genaueren Überprüfung unterzogen worden zu sein. Diese wird es auch nicht geben.
Ich möchte garnicht daran denken, wenn irgendwann etwas mal wieder nicht klappen will. Liegt es an mir oder versuche ich etwas, was zwar lt. Hilfe (Beschreibung) funktionieren sollte, aber einfach nicht funtionieren kann.

Wenn ich so arbeiten und Projekte abgeben würde, hätte ich nicht mehr lange Arbeit. Komischerweise kommen die damit durch.
Kommt mir etwas wie die "_Marketing-Abteilung der Sirius-Kybernetik-Corporation" _vor. Sie sollten aufpassen, daß sie nicht ähnlich enden.

Schönen Gruß
Markus


----------



## Mephistopheles (22 Dezember 2008)

So, hab's probiert.
Scheint ebenfalls nicht zu funktionieren.
Der Internetexplorer öffnet sich nicht.
Ich bin mir inzwischen nicht sicher, ob das überhaupt funzen kann.
Ist evtl. auch wieder etwas, was zwar drin ist, aber nicht läuft.
Hotline ist angetriggert. Antwort soll bis 16:00 kommen.
Ich bin gespannt, befürchte allerdings nichts Gutes.

Hat denn von Euch schon einmal jemand den Internetexplorer auf einem 370'er zum fliegen gebracht?

Schönen Gruß
Markus


----------



## Kai (22 Dezember 2008)

Hallo Markus,

was hast Du denn genau ausprobiert?

Wenn Du ein MP370 in WinCC flexible auf Deinem PC simulierst, funktioniert die Systemfunktion OpenInternetExplorer / OeffneInternetExplorer nicht. 

Auf einem richtigen MP370 sollte die Systemfunktion aber eigentlich funktionieren.

Gruß Kai


----------



## Mephistopheles (22 Dezember 2008)

Hallo Kai,

ich hab's direkt auf dem 370'er (ist überigens ein TP) probiert.
läuft leider nicht, d.h. es passiert nach dem Aufruf (Aktion in einem Button) nix.
Ich bräuchte ein möglichst einfaches Beispiel, welches ich dann abändern kann.
Mal sehen was die Hotline bringt (noch max. 49 Minuten)

Schönen Gruß
Markus


----------



## Kai (22 Dezember 2008)

> *Wie kann ein WORD Dokument über ein Bediengerät geöffnet werden?*
> 
> Um z.B. ein Word-Dokument über ein Bediengerät zu öffnen, benötigen Sie ein Bediengerät, welches einen Microsoft Word Viewer installiert hat. Solch ein Viewer kann optional für ein MP 377 installiert werden.
> 
> ...


 
ID28733200 Wie kann ein WORD Dokument über ein Bediengerät geöffnet werden?

Gruß Kai


----------



## Kai (22 Dezember 2008)

Mephiostopheles schrieb:


> ich hab's direkt auf dem 370'er (ist überigens ein TP) probiert.
> läuft leider nicht, d.h. es passiert nach dem Aufruf (Aktion in einem Button) nix.


 
Ist denn der Pocket Internet Explorer auf Deinem MP370 installiert?

Wenn nein, kannst Du ihn mit ProSave nachinstallieren.

Gruß Kai


----------



## Mephistopheles (22 Dezember 2008)

Hallo Kai,

BINGO!!!

Mit Hilfe eines Kollegen und der Hotline (man glaubt es kaum) habe ich festgestellt, daß ganau das gefehlt hat.

Jetzt läuft es zu meiner Zufriedenheit.

Mist - selber zu dusselig gewesen.

Danke für die Hilfe

Schönen Gruß, nettes Fest und guten Rutsch
Markus


----------



## Kai (22 Dezember 2008)

Super, dass es jetzt funktioniert.

Auch für Dich frohe Weihnachten und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr.

Gruß Kai


----------



## Mephistopheles (15 Januar 2009)

Hallo zusammen und ein gutes neues Jahr,

ich muß mich nach meinem Urlaub noch einmal zum Thema äußern.
Pocket Internet Explorer läuft.
Ich wollte ja ein sich auch veränderndes Kamerabild darstellen. Das funktioniert auch, ist aber mit Flackern verbunden, wenn das Bild neu geladen wird (habe über Meta-Tag realisiert).
Ein ebenfalls angeschlossener PC hat die Probleme unter Firefox nicht. Ich habe jedenfalls den Pocket Internet Explorer im Verdacht, die Sache auszubremsen.
Ich denke, mit Java könnte man etwas machen, dieses wird aber vom Pocket Internet Explorer nicht unterstützt.

Nun endlich zur Frage:
Kann man Java irgendwie zum Fliegen bringen?
Ist es möglich, eine andere Software zur Darstellung auf dem Panel zu installieren (Firefox)?
Lt. Hotline ist es wohl möglich, wird aber weder unterstützt noch empfohlen. Die wollen mir auch nicht sagen, wie es geht.
Irgendwelche Ideen?

Schönen Gruß
Markus


----------

